# Craftman Lawn Tractor M 917.28922 will not go into neutral when not running



## DRumbaugh (May 28, 2012)

I have a riding lawn mover that will not go into neutral when its not running. Just wondering if anyone knows what causes this?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I am not sure about that one but I bet someone will be able to help you. I would guess its some kind of linkage adjustment issue with the shifter?


----------



## utfd701 (May 20, 2012)

Are you stepping on the brake/clutch when trying to shift? Is this model a manual or hydro?


----------

